# Need a little advice



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

I used to fish a little as a young kid up in some of the lakes in the Turtle Mountains. I never caught anything bigger than a perch. Gave up on fishing sometime in my early child years. I now have a 7 year old son that wanted to learn how to fish this last summer, so I bought a couple books to brush up on techniques. A father always wants to LOOK like he knows what he is doing. Low and behold we started catching fish, and catching fish, and catching fish pretty much all summer long from shore. We had some slow days, but we caught some decent fish off the Jamestown Resevoir and Pipestem. I need some advice on how to pick up a northern. We caught some smaller ones that I could hold, but I caught one a little over 12# and wasn't quite sure how to get this pig off my line. Ended up beaching it, holding it down and pulling the hook out with a pliers, had no net at the time, but purchased one that evening. Someone told me to grab them from the eye sockets, but that can't be good for the fish to let him go? Anyways, some advice would be appreciated, we are both hooked on this fishing thing!


----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)

to hold a pike , inster fingers through the gill slit inbetween gills and skin. hold one handed or place other hand under the belly


----------



## finhooker (Mar 19, 2008)

throw out some daredevil spoons, or in-line spinners with buck tails.

Grab the pike by putting your fingers in his gill opening, you should be able to see your hand when grabbing it if you look through the mouth.


----------

